
Content Moderator Sues Facebook, Says Job Gave Her PTSD - PunchTornado
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/zm5mw5/facebook-content-moderation-lawsuit-ptsd
======
LinuxBender
Did she not sign a waiver that explained the types of content she may be
exposed to? Can someone post an example of the documents FB would have you
sign to be a moderator?

~~~
dvtrn
_Can someone post an example of the documents FB would have you sign to be a
moderator?_

I feel like this is something that gets signed right before you sign another
thing saying you wont disclose or talk about the first thing you signed for.

(But if anyone posts it I'd read it in a heartbeat)

Also: This seems like the type of job role where Facebook should really (if
they don't already) have immediate/on-call professionals for. I know people
who have worked in 911 call centers and listening to the horror stories
they've lived through or watched others go through that involved frequent
mental breakdowns of colleagues and coworkers-while on the clock even-seems
that with how much money Facebook has to throw around they don't have an
excuse for not going above and beyond to ensure the mental stability of this
group of workers, if any.

If anyone has any details on _that_ , I'd be just as eager to read them.

